# Neil Gaiman Bird Woman



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Here's the beginnings of the costume. Haven't found a dress yet.

I lack one essential characteristic of the Bird Woman; she's black, and I am not.

So I thought what would make it creepier would be white make-up. Otherwise it's just me in a wig which isn't all that scary LOL


----------

